# لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

هااااااى يا شباب 

أزيكم….؟؟

بصوا بقى أنا فى يوم دخلت المنتدى لا قيت خبر جميل جدا جدا وهو….

خطوبة يوحنا وفادية 

والحمدلله انا دخلت باركت وعملت الواجب كمان 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بصراحة يعنى بما انى مصرية والشعب المصرى بيحب التفاصيل 

وخصوووووووصا فى المواضيع دى :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قررت أنى أجيب يوحنا وفادية وهقعدهم على….

كـــــــــوشة الأعتـــــــراف 

بس بشرط بقى انهم يجاوبوا على كل أسئلتى وكل أسئلة الأعضاء 

ولو جاوبوا أجابة نموذجية ليهم عندى هدية….

المأذون فى أيدى أهووووو يا يوحنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس لو مجبووووش بقى…

المأذوووون فى أيدى بردوا بس يوحنا اللى هيحاسب بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا بقى يا يوحنا انت وفادية خدوا راحتكم على الأخر فى الكوشة 

بس خالى بالكم….

أحم أحم نحـــــــن هنا :2:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا أنا هبتدى بأسئلة مطلوب أجابتها منكم أنتوا الأتنين…:66:

1- قصة الحب دى بدأت من أمتى تقريبا ؟ 

2- عايز أعرف رأيكم فى الارتباط من النت قبل ما تتعرفوا على بعض ؟

3- ميــــــن اللى صرح بالتانى لحبه الأووول ؟

4- أيه مفهوم الحب عند يوحنا وفادية ؟

أسئلة لفادية....:flowers:

1- أيه أكتر حاجة عجبتك فى يوحنا ؟

2- كان ايه رد فعلك وشعورك لما فتحك يوحنا فى موضوع الخطوبة ؟ 

3- بتتمنى ايه دلوقتى حالا وأنتى بتجاوبى على الأسئلة دى ؟

أسئلة ليوحنا أخويا الغالى....:smil13:

1- أيه أكتر حاجة عجبتك فى فادية ؟ 

2- كان ايه رد فعلك وشعورك لما فادية وفقت على الخطوبة ؟ 

3- أيه اللى بتتمناه دلوقتى حالا وأنت بتجاوب على الاسئلة دى ؟

4- كانت ايه الشابكة بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا يوحنا انت وفادية سامحوووووووونى 

بس أنا قلتلكم أنى مصرية وبمووووت فى التفاصيل 

يلا بقى كفياكم أسئلة دلوقتى لما تجاوبوا دول الأول 

وشوووووووف أجابتكم...

بس بجد فعـــــــــلا,,,

منوريـــــــــن الكوشـــة يا أحــلى عروسيـــــن ​


----------



## emy (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

_انتوا كده وقعتوا ومحدش سما عليكوا ههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيه ايمى معندكيش اسئلة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟

شكلك مش مصرية 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



emy قال:


> _انتوا كده وقعتوا ومحدش سما عليكوا ههههههههههههههههههه_​


 
ليكى يوووووووووووووووووووووم يا ايمى 
و وعد منى مش هاخليه يوم 
هاخليهولك شهر فى المنتدى
 و على حسابى الخاص 
علشان تشمتى فينا يا فالحه
 هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> أيه ايمى معندكيش اسئلة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟​
> شكلك مش مصرية ​
> ...


 
يا سخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
فريش يا ابو عيون زرقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يهدك يا اختى ياللى هتودينى ورا الشمس 
دى اخرة اللى تطلع اخته عفريته 
منك للى كلت جوزها كله مش دراعه بس​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

معلش يا ايمى...

أصل يوحنا فى موقف بصراحة لا يحسد عليه 

بس هيجاوب هيجاوب :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا سخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> فريش يا ابو عيون زرقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يهدك يا اختى ياللى هتودينى ورا الشمس
> دى اخرة اللى تطلع اخته عفريته
> منك للى كلت جوزها كله مش دراعه بس​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

احنا  الي  جبنااااااااااااااااااه  لنفسنا  :a82:
كدا  بردو  يا   مرمر   
لسه  بدري عالكوشه يا ستي  احنا لسه  مخطوبين  مبقالناش   اسبوع  
 لحقتي تقعدينا  في الكوشه  
مستعجله  قوي  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

الحق يا مرمورتى يوحنا وفادية بيهربوا الحقى نحلق عليهم انا من ناحية وانتى من ناحية 
ونصرخ ونقول امسك 















يوحنا وفادية


----------



## فادية (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



emy قال:


> _انتوا كده وقعتوا ومحدش سما عليكوا ههههههههههههههههههه_​


 
منا قلت  ان  احنا  الي جبناه  لنفسنا  
دي  جزاتنا  اننا  حبينا  نفرحكم  معانا  :vava:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



فادية قال:


> احنا  الي  جبنااااااااااااااااااه  لنفسنا  :a82:
> كدا  بردو  يا   مرمر
> لسه  بدري عالكوشه يا ستي  احنا لسه  مخطوبين  مبقالناش   اسبوع
> لحقتي تقعدينا  في الكوشه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة طبعا يا فاديه مستعجلة أمال ايه..

هو أنا عندى كام فادية ويوحنا :smil12:

هتجاوبوا هتجاوبوا بردوااااااا :t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> الحق يا مرمورتى يوحنا وفادية بيهربوا الحقى نحلق عليهم انا من ناحية وانتى من ناحية
> ونصرخ ونقول امسك
> 
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالا متخفيش يا انجى..

هيهربوا مين وهو أنا هسيبهم النهارده :smil12:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هااااااى يا شباب ​
> 
> أزيكم….؟؟
> 
> ...


الكوشه منوره بعمايلك يا عفريته 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا احلى اخواتى
 و دايما يارب يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> الحق يا مرمورتى يوحنا وفادية بيهربوا الحقى نحلق عليهم انا من ناحية وانتى من ناحية
> ونصرخ ونقول امسك
> 
> 
> ...


 
لأ فيكى الخير يا انجى 
كلك واجب انتى جايه تهدى النفوس
 ولا مرمر عفرتتك معاها
 و بقيتوا عفريته و المساعد بتاعها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده بدل ما تقفى جنب اخواتك 
طيب اعملى حساب بكره 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > هااااااى يا شباب ​
> ...



*انتي الي منورة المنتدى كله بخفه دمك ومواضيعك الي زي العسل *
*ربنا يخليكي لينا ومنتحرمش من مواضيعك العسل ولا منك ابدا يا رب*​​​


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

الاول انا حظى حلو جدا
بس بطلب منكم انتو الاتنين تسامحووووووووونى
تانى مرة دى ادخل فى موضوعكم 
والاقيكم انتو الاتنين بس فية
وابقى عزوووووول كدة فى النص

امانة تسامحووووووووونى
ههههههههههههههههه

واهو يا يوحنا اى خدمة
مش قولتلى تعملى موضوع 
الحمدلله جت من عند ربنا
والكل مش انا بس اللى هسأل
ههههههههههههههه 

حرام مش هسأل دلوقتى
خدوا هدنة وبكرة اكمل انا

بس انت طبعا يا يوحنا
هتجاوب على سؤالى اللى هناك

اكتر حاجة يا فندم شدتك فى الجميلة فادية
قولنا ياريت صفة واحدة لان كلها زى ما بتقول ملاك
حاجة واحدة كدة قولت خلاص هى دى؟


وربنا يكملكم على خيييييير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

لا جواب منطقى منك يا فادية 
خلاص يامرمورتى 
نسيب فادية ونمسك يوحنا 
يوحنا 
يوحنا 
اقلك يافادية حاجة فسرك
يوحنا باعك عند اول مطب 
انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس ومش عاوزة ابقى عزول 
اوعى تفهمونى صح 
مبروك ياعسل عقبال الاكيل 
بس انا عاوزة جاتوة وببس


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> vetaa قال:
> 
> 
> > الاول انا حظى حلو جدا
> ...


 ميرسي يا حبيبتي عقبالك​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> لا جواب منطقى منك يا فادية
> خلاص يامرمورتى
> نسيب فادية ونمسك يوحنا
> يوحنا
> ...


 

مهما  قولتي   يا   انجي  
مش  هتقدري  تعملي  حاجه   احنا  ربنا هو  الي جمعنا  مش  بشر  وفيه ايه  في الانجيل بتقول  ما جمعه الله  لا تفرقه  الانسان  ( انجي ):t30:
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا  حبيبتي  يا عسل  
عقبالك  يا رب​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*يا قهلا يا قهلا اية الجمال دة فادية ويوحنا على كوشة الاعتراف :yahoo:*

*ام انت يا مرمر عليكى حبة افكار ولعة  :t33:*

*فى البداية احب ان اهنىء العروسين فادية ويوحنا وربنا يكمل عرسهم على خير وتكون حياتهم سعيدة*

*وربنا يتمم مشيئتة فى حياتكم*

*وصغروتى منى اهى 30:30:*


*ندخل على التقيل بقة*

*عندكم استعداد هااااااااااااااااا يلا بيينا  على الأسألة :81ls:*

*الاسألة موجهة/ للعروسين معاً وعلى كلاُ منهما الأجابة على حدة*




*1- كيف لك انا تتأكد من طباع الطرف الاخر  وهل هو مناسب لشخصك ام لا دون ان تتقابلوا*

*وجهاً لوجة ؟*



*2- كيف تأكدت من صدق مشاعر الطرف الاخر لك ؟*



*3- كيف اتت الثقة فيما بينكم دون معرفة مسبقة ؟*



*4- الا تشعر بالخوف من اتخاذ خطوة الارتباط الجاد عن طريق النت ؟*



*5- هل اخذتم مشورة الرب فى اتخاذ هذة الخطوة ؟ وكيف عرفتم ارادة الله لكم ؟*



*6- اعلم بان كلا منكما فى بلد مختلف .. فأى بلد سوف تستقرون ؟*



*7- هل من الممكن تتغير مشاعركم عندما تتقابلون على الطبيعة وجها لوجة ؟*



*8- الا تشعرون بأنة قد تسرعتم فى اتخاذ هذا القرار المصيرى ؟*



* 9- وهل تحتاجون وقت كافى للتعارف ام قد اكتفيتم بما عرفتموة عن بعض ؟*



*10- من الذى طلب ان يتحدث مع الاخر اولاً وطلب اضافتة على الماسنجر ؟*


*الحقيقة انتم صعبنين علىّ خااااااااالص .. الأسألة صعبة  جدااااااا :heat:ههههههههههههه*


*بس انا واثق انكم فى منتهى الشجاعة وهتجاوبى بمنتهى الثقة*


*يلا ورونا الهمة يا ابطااااااااال وهاتو الكاس معاكم ههههههههههههه*


*وفى النهاية بجد اتمنالكم كل خير وسعادة ويكون المسيح فى وسطكم *
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

يا سلام انتوا هنا فى كرسى الاعتراف وانا اقول الكرسى بينور لية

طبعا الف مبروك على الخطوبة ويارب ما يجبش حاجة وحشة ليكم

بص يا يوحنا وبصى يا فادية 

اية رايكم فى بعض بكل صراحة ؟

اظنكم فهمتوا السوال دة

والسوال التانى بقى 
انتوا بتقتنعوا بحكاية ان الخطوبة تبقى طويلة وكدة ولا لا

السوال التالت ناوين تعزمونا على الفرح ولا هتقول دول عددهم كبير وهيخربوا بيتى 
بس لو كدة قول واحنا هنجيل حاجاتنا معانا واحنا جايين


----------



## veansea (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

هاى يا بشر عايزة اتطفل على الملاك فاديه
والعفريت المعفرت اللى اتعفرت من اخته المعفرته 
يوحنا نصر طبعا واسالكم

1 - هل انتوا الاتنين صرحتوا لاهلكم انتم اتعرفتوا منين ولا لا؟

2 - لو اه هل هما وافقوا منتهى السرعه ؟

3- لو لا يبقا عملتوا ايه عشان تقنعوهم ؟

4- هل اب اعترافكم انتم الاتنين كان موافق على الحكايه بسهوله ولا كان مش موافق ؟

5- لما تيجوا تخلفوا بعد الجواز ربنا يتتم لكم على خير واولادكم يسالوكم اتعرفت يا بابا على ماما ازاى ومنين هتقولهم الحقيقه ولا لا وهتقولهم اييييييييه ؟

6- لو يا يوحنا انت وفاديه جيبتوا بنت وقالتلك يا ماما انا بحب واحد من على النت هتوافقوا بيه بمنتهى الصراحه ولا لا ؟ وكذلك لو ولد هتوافقوا ولا لا ؟

7 - هيبقا رد فعلكم ايه للوهله الاولى لو عرفتوا انهم من الشات و النت ؟ 

بيت يا عفريته اوعى تسيبيهم انا هروح اجيب كام سؤال تانى واجيه
اتعفرت بيه مع عفريته عشان نعفرتكم حبيتين
يوحنا اديك خطبت شكلك كيدا هتسيب الحزب بتاع الرجاله :smil12:
والاهيبقا شكلك وحححححححححششششششش :dance:

ربنا يتمملكم على خييييييييييير يا رب​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

[





> quote=christ my lord;656906] *يا قهلا يا قهلا اية الجمال دة فادية ويوحنا على كوشة الاعتراف :yahoo:*​
> 
> *ام انت يا مرمر عليكى حبة افكار ولعة :t33:*​
> *فى البداية احب ان اهنىء العروسين فادية ويوحنا وربنا يكمل عرسهم على خير وتكون حياتهم سعيدة*​
> ...



*ميرسي  عزيزي  ربنا  يخليك  يا رب  وعقبالك *​ 
*



1- كيف لك انا تتأكد من طباع الطرف الاخر وهل هو مناسب لشخصك ام لا دون ان تتقابلوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



وجهاً لوجة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​محدش يقدر يشكك فارادة  وتدبير ربنا ​​*​ 


*



2- كيف تأكدت من صدق مشاعر الطرف الاخر لك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو  مكانش متاكد  من مشاعره  ناحيتي  اكيد  مكانش  فاتحني  في  الموضوع  من اساسه*
*ومكانش كلم  اهلي  كمان   *​ 


*



3- كيف اتت الثقة فيما بينكم دون معرفة مسبقة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لما ربنا  هو  الي يختار  مش  هيبقى   مجال   لعدم  الثقه  *
*لانها  ببساطة  ارادة ربنا *​ 

*



4- الا تشعر بالخوف من اتخاذ خطوة الارتباط الجاد عن طريق النت ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ربنا قال  لا تخافو  لاني  انا معكم*​ 

*



5- هل اخذتم مشورة الرب فى اتخاذ هذة الخطوة ؟ وكيف عرفتم ارادة الله لكم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الموضوع كله  كان  بمشيئه  الرب   مش  ترتيب  مننا  ولا   سعي  من  البشر*​ 

*



6- اعلم بان كلا منكما فى بلد مختلف .. فأى بلد سوف تستقرون ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فاي مكان  ربنا   يختاره لينا  ويسهل  امورنا  فيه*​ 

*



7- هل من الممكن تتغير مشاعركم عندما تتقابلون على الطبيعة وجها لوجة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايه  الي هيخلي  المشاعر تتغير  ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


*



8- الا تشعرون بأنة قد تسرعتم فى اتخاذ هذا القرار المصيرى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالنسبه  لي  انا  لا* *لاني  اخدت وقت في التفكير*  ​ 


*



9- وهل تحتاجون وقت كافى للتعارف ام قد اكتفيتم بما عرفتموة عن بعض ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شوف يا عزيزي *
*انا هجاوبك واقع  الحياة  الي   شفته  في  عائلات  كتيرة  *
*مهما  طالت  فترة  التعارف  الانسان  مش  بيقدر  يفهم  التاني  فهم  كامل  الا بعد  المعاشرة  والعيشه مع بعض  وكمان  مفيش  انسان  كامل   كل انسان  فيه  عيوب  ومزايا  والي بيحب  بجد  بيركز  على مزايا  الطرف  التاني   اكتر  العيوب*
* وبالنسبه  لي  انا   في علاقتي مع  يوحنا  زي  ما  يوحنا  له  عيوب  ومزايا  انا كمان  ليا عيوب  ومزايا   ويا رب يقدر  يوحنا   ييستحمل  عيوبي  ويساعدني  باني  اقلل منها  زي  ما  انا  كمان  هستحمل  عيوبه  واخليها  تتحول    شويه  شويه  لمزايا  مش عيوب  *
* واحنا  مسلمين  كل حياتنا  وعلاقتنا  دي   بايد ربنا  واظن  مفيش  اامن  من ايد ربنا  نقدر  نسلم  نفسنا  وحياتنا فيها *​ 


> *10- من الذى طلب ان يتحدث مع الاخر اولاً وطلب اضافتة على الماسنجر ؟*​


 *انا  الي  طلبت  اضيفه  عالمسنجر  لان  كان فيه  موضوع في المنتدى  شاغلنا  احنا  الاتنين  وكنا  بنناقشه  بالرسائل  الخاصه  وزي  ما  انت عارف  الرسائل  الخاصه  وسيله بطيئه  في  مناقشه  مواضيع  المنتدى  عشان  كدا  قلتله   خلينا  نكمل  نقاش في المسنجر  واضفنا  بعض* 
*ووقتها  مكانش فيه  اي نوع من العلاقه بينا  غير  الاخوة والصداقه  الي  في المنتدى وفيه  ناس من المنتدى شاهده  على كده  عشان  متفتكرش  اني   بغالط  في الكلام :smile02*​ 
*



الحقيقة انتم صعبنين علىّ خااااااااالص .. الأسألة صعبة جدااااااا :heat:ههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



بس انا واثق انكم فى منتهى الشجاعة وهتجاوبى بمنتهى الثقة​ 

يلا ورونا الهمة يا ابطااااااااال وهاتو الكاس معاكم ههههههههههههه​ 

وفى النهاية بجد اتمنالكم كل خير وسعادة ويكون المسيح فى وسطكم ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/QUOTE]
شوف يا عزيزي   احنا   ارتباطنا  ارتباط  مقدس  باسم  المسيح  ومفيش  اي حاجه  نخبيها  او  نخجل  منها   بالعكس  احنا     اعلنا خطوبتنا   على  اكبر  منتدى  مسيحي  في النت  وهو  الكنيسه  العربيه  اظن  مفيش  اكتر من كدا شجاعه  وثقه  
ميرسي  قوي قوي قوي على  دعوتك الاخيرة  وعقبالك  يا رب ان  كنت لسه  ما ارتبطش  
وصليلنا  كتير ان  ربنا يتمم  مشيئته في حياتنا ​​​​*​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> احلى ديانة قال:
> 
> 
> > يا سلام انتوا هنا فى كرسى الاعتراف وانا اقول الكرسى بينور لية
> ...




*انا مكانتش الارض  تشيلكم  نشيلكم  فعيونا    *​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> veansea قال:
> 
> 
> > هاى يا بشر عايزة اتطفل على الملاك فاديه
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبيبتي  عقبالك  يا رب*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

صدقينى يا فادية انتوا صعبانين عليا اوى 
كل دى اسئله 
بس انا زعلانة اوى وهاجى يوم الفرح 
واكل سندوشتات كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
واشرب صندوقيم ببس
اظن انكوا مش هتفقروا تعزمونى 
طب انا عندى حل كويس انا هجيب الصندوقين 









































اه مسكتك اكيد قالتى الحمد لله 
بس نا هجيبهم فاضين وانتى يا حبيبتى تماليهملى 
انا مش هقطر عليكى


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> أيه ايمى معندكيش اسئلة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟​
> شكلك مش مصرية ​
> ...


_طبعااااااااااااااااا مصريه _
_امال انا دخلت الموضوع ليه _
_علشان اعرف التفاصيل  برضه يا قمر _
_ولازم منقومهوش من على كرسى الاعتراف ده غير لما كل عضو فى المنتدى يسالهم ههههههههههههه _
_علشان محدش يزعل _
:t17:​


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ليكى يوووووووووووووووووووووم يا ايمى
> 
> و وعد منى مش هاخليه يوم
> هاخليهولك شهر فى المنتدى
> ...


_ربنا يستر:smil13:_
_وعلى فكره انا مش شمتان فيك خالص _
_انا قصدى اقولك ما يقع الا الشاطر _
_:59:_​


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



فادية قال:


> منا قلت ان احنا الي جبناه لنفسنا
> 
> دي جزاتنا اننا حبينا نفرحكم معانا :vava:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


_لا بجد يا فاديا احنا اول مسمعنا الخبر ده متتصوريش قد ايه فرحنا اوى _
_بس تقولى ايه اللى فيه ده مبيبطلوش _
_واحنا مصريين :new6:_​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> engy_love_jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > صدقينى يا فادية انتوا صعبانين عليا اوى
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جيبي  الي   تجيبيه يا حبيبتي  سيبي  الباقي علينا  انا  ويوحنا  
متخافيش   احنا   مش  هنبخل  علكم بحاجه​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



emy قال:


> _لا بجد يا فاديا احنا اول مسمعنا الخبر ده متتصوريش قد ايه فرحنا اوى _
> 
> _بس تقولى ايه اللى فيه ده مبيبطلوش _
> 
> _واحنا مصريين :new6:_​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 ربنا يخليكي يا  حبيبتي  ويفرحك  دايما يا رب 
خلاص يا  حبيبتي   اسئلو  زي  ما  انتو  عايزين   وربنا  يقوينا   على  اسئلتكم بقا  :heat:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

انا بس داخلة اقول مبروك لاحلي عروسين​ 
و عقبال الاكليل يا رب​ 
ماليش اسئلة لاني كنت معاكم :smil12:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*ربنا يقويكم يا فاديه انا كمان مليش اسئله*
*كفايه اسئله اخواتي الاعضاء*
*قايمين عليكم وزياده*
*دا كفايه مرمر العفريته لوحدها كوم تاني*
*انا معاكم يا قمر *
*وربنا يكملكم علي خير يارب *
*وافرح بخطوبتكم قريب*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

اولا مبروك لتانى مرة 
بس ممكن اعرف مين شفيع كل وةاحد فيكم ؟
ولما يوحنا قولتلها انك معجب بيها او بتحبها كنت شوفتها الاول ؟ولوشوفتها ازاى ؟لو بالكامير الكاميرا احيانا مش بتكون موضحة الصورةظاسفة انى ادخل فى تفصيل حياتكم بس بصراحة انا مصرية وبموت فى التفاصيل اعتز مرة اخرة والسؤال دة من حقكقم تردو او لا
لما قالك انة بيحبك ؟قالك ازاى ؟لما صليتى لربنا انك تعرفى اذا كان الانسان دة هوة نصيبك ولا لا كان فى اشارة واية هية ؟
اية هويتكم ؟
اية الموضوع اللى كان شغلكم انتم اللى الاتنين وكان سبب فى التعارف ؟
اية اكتر اكلة بتحبوها انتم الاتنين ؟
اكتر لون ؟
اكتر كلمة بيكررها يوحنا ؟
اكتر كلمة بتكررها فادية؟
اكتر حب واحترام منى ليكم انتم الاتنين ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتك ويكون بيتكم مزبح وكنيسة على اسم الرب سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## gigi angel (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

انا جايه اقول الف مبروك ويارب يكمل لكم على خير 

اما بالنسبه للاسئله انا مش هسأل كفايه عليكم باقى الاعضاء 

بس علشان انا مصريه داخله اعرف التفاصيل


----------



## red_pansy (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*


_*




*_


_*مبروووووووووووووووووووك ياحلوين وعقبالى ياااااااااااااااارب ههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*بس بجد صعبانين عليا هانعمل اية قدر ربنا بقى ههههههههههههههههه شدوا حيلكم يلا ويارب كدة نبارك فى يوم الجواز كمان وليكم زغروتة عندى  لووووووووولولوى  :Love_Mailbox:*_

_*انا قلت ابارك بس مش هاسأل اصل فى غيرى قايم بالواجب وزيادة حبتين هههههههههههههههه ربنا معاكم *_
​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا بس داخلة اقول مبروك لاحلي عروسين​
> 
> و عقبال الاكليل يا رب​
> 
> ماليش اسئلة لاني كنت معاكم :smil12:​


ميرسي  يا فوشي  يا عسل  ربنا يخليكي  حبيبتي  
وميحرمناش منك يا حماة بنتي  يا عسل   انتي :08:​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



mero_engel قال:


> *ربنا يقويكم يا فاديه انا كمان مليش اسئله*
> 
> *كفايه اسئله اخواتي الاعضاء*
> *قايمين عليكم وزياده*
> ...


ميرسي  حبيبتي  ميرو  
عقبالك يا رب 
كلك  ذوق يا عسل​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

شكرا ليكى يا فادية على ردك

بس السوال الاول كان قصدى  اية الى انتى شيفاة من طباع يوحنا حلو والى الى وحش ونفسك يتغير وكدة يعنى


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

شكرا عزيزتي ايريني مرة تانيه 
عقبالك  يا رب​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



germen قال:


> انا جايه اقول الف مبروك ويارب يكمل لكم على خير
> 
> اما بالنسبه للاسئله انا مش هسأل كفايه عليكم باقى الاعضاء
> 
> بس علشان انا مصريه داخله اعرف التفاصيل


الله يبارك فيكي عزيزتي جيرمين  
عقبالك  يا  رب  لو  كنتي لسه  مش  مرتبطة 
ميرسي  على ذوقك  عزيزتي​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



red_pansy قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكي عزيزتي عقباااااااااااااااااااااااالك  يا رب 
وميرسي  على ذوقك​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*اشكرك جزيلاً اختى العزيزة فادية على اجاباتك الجميلة على أسألتى الغلسة *

*واصلى من اجل ان يرتب لكم الرب كل خير فى حياتكم ويظهر مشيئتة لكم*

*ويكون ارتباطكم ارتباط مع المسيح وتكون لكم اسرة مقدسة وأولاد صالحين*

*وانا اسف جدا لو كانت أسألتى ضايقتك فى حاجة *

*



متفتكرش اني بغالط في الكلام :smile02
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وانا ليس لىّ اى حق بأن اغالط فى اى شىء انت قولتية .. هذا ليس من شأنى*

*



شوف يا عزيزي احنا ارتباطنا ارتباط مقدس باسم المسيح ومفيش اي حاجه نخبيها او نخجل منها بالعكس احنا اعلنا خطوبتنا على اكبر منتدى مسيحي في النت وهو الكنيسه العربيه اظن مفيش اكتر من كدا شجاعه وثقه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا اعلم تماماً ان ارتباطكم هو ارتباط مقدس بالتأكيد .. والواضح انك فهمتينى غلط وكل ما اقصدة هو الهزار والدعابة فقط  .. وبكرر اسفى ..*

*والف الف مبروك ويارب نفرح معاكم بالاكليل بس اوعى تنسوا تعزومونى*

*والرب يبارك حياتكم *
​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> christ my lord قال:
> 
> 
> > *اشكرك جزيلاً اختى العزيزة فادية على اجاباتك الجميلة على أسألتى الغلسة *​
> ...


*

الله يبارك فيك  عزيزي  
وعقبالك  يا  رب لو  كنت  لسه  شم  مرتبط  
ميرسي  قوي قوي  قوي على  دعوتك  الحلوة  
ربنا يخليك يا رب​​​​*​


----------



## tina_tina (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

معلش جيت ماخرة اوى اوى
بس احب ابارك العروسين 
فادية ويوحنا
وربنا يبارك فى باقى المنتدى زى ما ابتدينا برامى وبسمة وبعد كده فى فادية ويوحنا ربنا يكمل 
وياترى الدور على مين
الف مبروك وربنا يهنيكم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



vetaa قال:


> الاول انا حظى حلو جدا
> بس بطلب منكم انتو الاتنين تسامحووووووووونى
> تانى مرة دى ادخل فى موضوعكم
> والاقيكم انتو الاتنين بس فية
> ...




و عقبالك يارب قريب يا فيتا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

لا بصـــــــراحة...

أجابات يوحنا وفاديه رائعة جدا جدا 

أثبتولنا انهم شخصيات رائعة ومتميزة 

ربنا يبارك حياتهم ويملاها فرح وسعادة 

كده أنا أقدر بقى أكمل أسئلة وأنا مطمنة :yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> لا جواب منطقى منك يا فادية
> خلاص يامرمورتى
> نسيب فادية ونمسك يوحنا
> يوحنا
> ...


 
الجاتوه مع تاسونى فراشه هى اللى عازمه عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
روحيلها يا لا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> ام انت يا مرمر عليكى حبة افكار ولعة​



اهلا اهلا يوساب باشا 

براحة شوية على العرسان 

ماتنساااااس انك هتكون فى يوم من الايام مطرحهم كده 

وهقعدك فى نفس الكوشة يا باشا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> دا كفايه مرمر العفريته لوحدها كوم تاني​



حتى أنتى كمان يا ميروووووو 

بردوا هيكون ليكى نفس اليوم 

أنا اللى أنشأت كوشة الاعتراف دى 

وهقعد كل حبايبى عليها

أستعد يا قمر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> بيت يا عفريته اوعى تسيبيهم انا هروح اجيب كام سؤال تانى واجيه
> اتعفرت بيه مع عفريته عشان نعفرتكم حبيتين​



لا أطمنى خالص يا فينو 

مش هسيبهم بس أنتى بس متتأخريش عليا

علشان أنا مش ضامنة النتيجة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

شفتى يا مرموتى بيقولوا عليا حقنة


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يوساب باشا *​
> *اهلا بعفريتة المنتدى العفرتت المنتدى كلة*
> 
> *براحة شوية على العرسان *​
> ...


 
*يا ساتر .. يارب يكون يومك قبل يومى ونقعدك احنا على كوشة الاعتراف*

*وناخد بتار فادية ويوحنا  :t33:*
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

انا حقنة دا انا نسمة 
وهادية وملاك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



christ my lord قال:


> *يا قهلا يا قهلا اية الجمال دة فادية ويوحنا على كوشة الاعتراف :yahoo:*
> 
> *عقبالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*​
> 
> ...


 
*عقبالك يا باشااااااااا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> طبعااااااااااااااااا مصريه
> امال انا دخلت الموضوع ليه
> علشان اعرف التفاصيل برضه يا قمر ​






> بس علشان انا مصريه داخله اعرف التفاصيل ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة يا فادية انتى هتتعبى مع المصريين أوى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيمى وجيرمين طلعوا مصريين من نفس عينتى بردواااااااا :yahoo:

هما دوووووووول المصريين...

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> انا حقنة دا انا نسمة
> وهادية وملاك


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت فهمتى غلط 
انا قصدى انك حقنه مهدىء او مخدر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:gun:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



christ my lord قال:


> *يا ساتر .. يارب يكون يومك قبل يومى ونقعدك احنا على كوشة الاعتراف*
> 
> *وناخد بتار فادية ويوحنا  :t33:*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا ميصحش يا متر...

وحتى لو جه يومى قبل يومك 

ميــــــــن ده بقى اللى هيقدر يقعدنى على كوشة الاعتراف دى ؟؟؟ :act19:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يابنى أعمل حساب لبكررررررررة :smile01

اللهم ما بلـــغت :94:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> الجاتوه مع تاسونى فراشه هى اللى عازمه عليه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


تموت في تدبيسي :act23:


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لا بصـــــــراحة...​
> 
> أجابات يوحنا وفاديه رائعة جدا جدا ​
> أثبتولنا انهم شخصيات رائعة ومتميزة ​
> ...


يعني  قبل  كدا  مكنتيش  تعرفينا  يا مرمورة :smile01
ميرسي يا  حبيبتي على  كلامك الجميل دا 
 عقبالك يا رب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> شفتى يا مرموتى بيقولوا عليا حقنة



ولا يهمك يا انجى...

أنتى خلاص بقيتى المساعدة بتاعتى رسمى 

يوحنا.... 

أبعد عن البت أحسنلك لحسن عندى فكرة لموضوع تانى يخصك بردوا :smil15:

أبعد عن مرمر وغنى له 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *عقبالك يا باشااااااااا*​


 
*بجد انا بشكرك من كل قلبى يا يوحنا على ردك الجميل على أسألتى الغلسة*

*وانت فعلا شخصية رائعة جدااااااااا .. واتمنالك كل خير يا اخى الحبيب*

*وانتم الاتنين  ( فادية ويوحنا ) بجد شخصيات رائعة جدااااااااا *

*وربنا يتمجد فى حياتكم وتكون ايامكم مليئة بفرح المسيح  .. امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



احلى ديانة قال:


> يا سلام انتوا هنا فى كرسى الاعتراف وانا اقول الكرسى بينور لية
> 
> طبعا الف مبروك على الخطوبة ويارب ما يجبش حاجة وحشة ليكم
> 
> ...


 

طيب لو قولتلك ان الفرد هيتكفل ب3 افراد معاه برضه هتيجى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا احنا امنية حياتنا تبقوا معانا كلكم يوم الأكليل
 و كفايه الفرحه و المحبه اللى لمسناها
 من اخواتنا فى المنتدى
 و الحفله الرائعه اللى اتعملت لنا على الياهو​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



christ my lord قال:


> *بجد انا بشكرك من كل قلبى يا يوحنا على ردك الجميل على أسألتى الغلسة*​
> 
> *وانت فعلا شخصية رائعة جدااااااااا .. واتمنالك كل خير يا اخى الحبيب*​
> *وانتم الاتنين ( فادية ويوحنا ) بجد شخصيات رائعة جدااااااااا *​
> ...


يوساب احنا اخوات و حبايب
 اوعى تقول ان اسئلتك غلسه
 لأنك عارف انى مش بازعل من حد من اخواتى
 و انت من اعز اخواتى فى المنتدى
 بجد يارب نفرح بيك قريب 
و انا اعلمك الغلاسه شكلها ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كتير لمحبتك يا يوساب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

لا ياعمرى متقوليش على نفسك كدة
وبعدين يا يوحنا الجاتوه على العريس والحمة كمان 
وانا ضحيتة بالحمة 
وادخلوا الترفيهى العام شوفوا الموضوع الجديد


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> على فكرة يا فادية انتى هتتعبى مع المصريين أوى​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


صوابعك مش  زي بعضها يا   مرمر 
واهم  حاجه عندي  ان يوحنا مش زيكم  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا  هتجوز يوحنا  بس  مش   هتجوز  كل المصريين  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



tina_tina قال:


> معلش جيت ماخرة اوى اوى
> بس احب ابارك العروسين
> فادية ويوحنا
> وربنا يبارك فى باقى المنتدى زى ما ابتدينا برامى وبسمة وبعد كده فى فادية ويوحنا ربنا يكمل
> ...


 
ميرسي يا  تينا
وعقبالك  يا  حبيبتي  اذا  كنتي  مش مرتبطة 
الله  يبارك فيكي​


----------



## veansea (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

يوحنا مستنياك ترد على اسئلتى زى ما فاديه رديت​


----------



## فادية (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



christ my lord قال:


> *بجد انا بشكرك من كل قلبى يا يوحنا على ردك الجميل على أسألتى الغلسة*​
> 
> *وانت فعلا شخصية رائعة جدااااااااا .. واتمنالك كل خير يا اخى الحبيب*​
> *وانتم الاتنين ( فادية ويوحنا ) بجد شخصيات رائعة جدااااااااا *​
> ...


 
ميرسي  عزيزي  يوساب   
ربنا يخليك على  الكلام  الجميل  الي   قلته  علينا  
عقبالك يا باشا​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​
> لا طبعا ميصحش يا متر...​
> ...


 

*اية هو دة هو محدش قادر عليكى ولا اية*

*ما يقدر على القدرة الا ربنا *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وهيجلك يوم يعنى هيجلك يوم والناس كلها هتفرح فيكى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



veansea قال:


> هاى يا بشر عايزة اتطفل على الملاك فاديه​
> 
> والعفريت المعفرت اللى اتعفرت من اخته المعفرته
> يوحنا نصر طبعا واسالكم​
> ...


 

*روحى يا فينو ربنا يفرحنا بيكى قريب*
*يا شيخه علشان تبطلى لماضه* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> صدقينى يا فادية انتوا صعبانين عليا اوى
> كل دى اسئله
> بس انا زعلانة اوى وهاجى يوم الفرح
> واكل سندوشتات كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ...


 

لأ انتى هاتيهم فاضيين و مالكيش دعوه 
هاكسرهم على دماغ اللى مش عاجبه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> رحى يا فينو ربنا يفرحنا بيكى قريب
> يا شيخه علشان تبطلى لماضه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معرفش ابطلها اصلها فى الدم
ربنا يعينه بقا 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



emy قال:


> _طبعااااااااااااااااا مصريه _
> 
> _امال انا دخلت الموضوع ليه _
> _علشان اعرف التفاصيل برضه يا قمر _
> ...


 

اشوف فيكى ست شهور مش يوم واحد يا ايمى 
 يا مصنع حقن مش حقنه واحده 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
عاوزه كل الأعضاء تسألنى يا مفتريه 
ليكى يووووووووووووووم
هههههههههههههههههه​




emy قال:


> _ربنا يستر:smil13:_
> 
> _وعلى فكره انا مش شمتان فيك خالص _
> _انا قصدى اقولك ما يقع الا الشاطر _
> ...




طيب اتشطرى انتى كمان يا فالحه 
بس خدى بالك انا و قعت واقف مش اى واقعه 
عقبال ما تقعى زيى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا بس داخلة اقول مبروك لاحلي عروسين​
> 
> و عقبال الاكليل يا رب​
> 
> ماليش اسئلة لاني كنت معاكم :smil12:​


ليه يا شيخه ما تسألى انتى كمان
 ما هى ناقصاكى يا ام يوسف
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا ما يحرمناش منك ابدا 
يا احلى فراشه فى الدنيا​


----------



## maream samir (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*الف مبروك ليكى يا فادية انتى ويوحنا
ويارب يتمم ليكم على خير ويارب دايماا تكون ايامكم 
افراح وسعادة وحب فى ظل المسيح

انا مش هسال كفاية اخواتى قايمين بالواجب معاكم
والف مليووووووووووون مبرووووووك:Love_Mailbox::new5::Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

على فكرة انا مسالتش لحد دلوقتى 
العصفورة قالتلى انك يايوحنا من الاسكندرية 
وفادية من هولندا 
وصالتها ازاى فى الخطوبة والتقديم
بس شفت انا بسيطة ازاى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



christ my lord قال:


> *اية هو دة هو محدش قادر عليكى ولا اية*
> 
> *ما يقدر على القدرة الا ربنا *
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

يا ساتر عليكم ده أنا حاسة ساعتها...

أنكم تقريبا هتقيموا عليا الحد :warning:

ماشى يا يوساب ليك يوم وهو أكيد قريب يعنى 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

يوحنا وفادية....

تصدقوا وحشتونى بجد 

بقالى كتير مسألتكمش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصـــــــــوا بقى...

بمناسبة طبعا عيد الحب أنا هطلب منكم 

كل واحد فيكم يهدى كلمة للطرف التانى..

بس متضحكوش علينا بكلمتين..

ووعد منى قدام الأعضاء كلها..

اللى فيكم هيوصل للكلمة 1000 فى موضوع الأنشا ده

ليه عندى هدية خاصة جدا :smil12:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## emy (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> اشوف فيكى ست شهور مش يوم واحد يا ايمى ​
> 
> 
> يا مصنع حقن مش حقنه واحده
> ...


_لا متخافش على اختك _
_انا مش بقع اصلا و برضه شاطره :smil15:_​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



maream samir قال:


> *الف مبروك ليكى يا فادية انتى ويوحنا​*
> *ويارب يتمم ليكم على خير ويارب دايماا تكون ايامكم *
> *افراح وسعادة وحب فى ظل المسيح*​
> *انا مش هسال كفاية اخواتى قايمين بالواجب معاكم*
> ...



الف شكر عزيزتي  مريم  على تهنئتك  الجميله  
ميرسي  عزيزتي وعقبالك  يا  رب لو  كنتي  لسه  مش  مرتبطه  
الله يبارك  فيكي  يا  عسل​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> على فكرة انا مسالتش لحد دلوقتى
> العصفورة قالتلى انك يايوحنا من الاسكندرية
> وفادية من هولندا
> وصالتها ازاى فى الخطوبة والتقديم
> بس شفت انا بسيطة ازاى


 
عن  طريق  ربنا​


----------



## veansea (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

بمناسبه الفلانتين وهو يوم الخميييييييييييس
عايزة اسالك يا فاديه هتجيبلوا هديه ايه وهتوصليهالوا ازاى 
وهتجيبلها ايه يا يوحنا وهتوصلهالها ازاى
وايه الامنيه اللى نفسك تحققيها فى الفلانتين ده يا فاديه
ونفس السؤال ليوحنننننننننننننا
وبلاش هروب يا يوحنا مفيناش من كيدا
والاهجيبلك العفريته ونتعفرت عليك وهقلبهالك مدرسه عفاريت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

اه اه كمان سؤال كمان هتقضى فين يا يوحنا الفلانتين وهتقضيه ازاى معها
ونفس السؤال لفاديه هتقضيه ازاى وازاى هتحسوا بالسعاده بتاعت اليوم ده وانتوا مش مع بعض فيه
اه مع بعض بالروح بس هل الروح كافيه للشعور بسعاده هذا اليووووووووووووووم

ردوا بقا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عفريته معندكيش اسئله تعفرتيهم بيها ولا ايه​


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*العزيزين الغالين*
*فاديه*
*يوحنا / نصر*
*كام سؤال على الماشى*
*1 - الخطوبه سوف تستمر كام شهر*
*2 - الزواج امتى*
*3 - يعنى بالبلدى*
*الشقه موجودة*
*الاثاث المنزلى*
*4 - مكان الاقامة بعد الزواج*
*نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسيت*
*الشبكه كانت عباره عن ايه*
*فى سؤال بعد الزواااااااااااااااااج*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اول مولود*
*بمشيئه الرب*
*اسمه ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا *marmar_maroo​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > يوحنا وفادية....​
> ...




*بلاش غش  يا  مرمر  *
*روك  هو  الي  اتبرع  بالهدية  *
*والا انتي   عايزة  ترشينا  وتضحكي  علينا   عشان  نفضل  نرد  على  كل  اسئلتك  *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*مش  هتقدري  علينا   بعفرتك دي  يا  عسل  :gy0000:*​​​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> veansea قال:
> 
> 
> > بمناسبه الفلانتين وهو يوم الخميييييييييييس
> ...


*ارجع  واقول  احنا  الي  جبناه  لنفسنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:t19:*​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



veansea قال:


> اه اه كمان سؤال كمان هتقضى فين يا يوحنا الفلانتين وهتقضيه ازاى معها​
> 
> ونفس السؤال لفاديه هتقضيه ازاى وازاى هتحسوا بالسعاده بتاعت اليوم ده وانتوا مش مع بعض فيه
> اه مع بعض بالروح بس هل الروح كافيه للشعور بسعاده هذا اليووووووووووووووم​
> ...


 
احنا من يوم ما ارتبطنا وايامنا كلها فلانتين يا فينو :smil15:​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > *العزيزين الغالين*
> ...


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



maream samir قال:


> *الف مبروك ليكى يا فادية انتى ويوحنا​*
> *ويارب يتمم ليكم على خير ويارب دايماا تكون ايامكم *
> *افراح وسعادة وحب فى ظل المسيح*​
> *انا مش هسال كفاية اخواتى قايمين بالواجب معاكم*
> ...


 
عقبالك يا مريم لما نفرح بيكى قريب انشاء الله ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> على فكرة انا مسالتش لحد دلوقتى
> العصفورة قالتلى انك يايوحنا من الاسكندرية
> وفادية من هولندا
> وصالتها ازاى فى الخطوبة والتقديم
> بس شفت انا بسيطة ازاى


 
هى جت عليكى يا انجى 
اسألى براحتك 
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


كله عبر النترنت طلبى لأيدها من اهلها 
كان على الأنترنت اتصلت بيهم و طلبت ايدها 
و الدبله كان فى حد اعرفه مسافر هولندا
 بعت الدبله معاه  شوفتى بسيطه ازاى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يوحنا وفادية....​
> 
> تصدقوا وحشتونى بجد ​
> بقالى كتير مسألتكمش ​
> ...


 

الفالانتين لسه يوم الخميس 
و هاقول الكلام اللى انا عاوزه لفاديه
 مش قدامك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين زى ما قالتلك فاديه 
ركزى فى الموضوع التانى 
علشان يمكن تفلحى و تاخدى هدية روك
 و اللى انشاء الله هتكون انه 
يرجعك العلبه تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> ولو ولد
> ديفيد ​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

هييييييييييييييييييييييييي

كده أنا ضمنت والحمدلله 

ميرسى يا حماتى ويا حمايا 

أصل أنا بموت فى أسم ديفيد ده...

وأدينى حجزت أهووووووو أول واحدة..

الواد هيتجوز عمته :yahoo:

أحنا رجالتنا متطلعش بره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> *شكرا يا marmar_maroo*​



ميرسى يا أستاذنا وربنا يخليك لينا يارب 

وبعديـــــــن ده واجبى :yahoo:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

عارفه يا فينوو انتى و العفريته
 لو فى منكم اتنين تانى كان النت انفجر 
شكلكوا انتوا اللى قطعتوا الكابلات
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه





veansea قال:


> بمناسبه الفلانتين وهو يوم الخميييييييييييس
> 
> عايزة اسالك يا فاديه هتجيبلوا هديه ايه وهتوصليهالوا ازاى
> 
> ...


العفريته دى بيخوفوكى انتى بيها
 لكن انا خلاص ما بقيتش اخاف منها 
اتعودت عليها زى الحقن بالظبط
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​هههههههههههه





veansea قال:


> اه اه كمان سؤال كمان هتقضى فين يا يوحنا الفلانتين وهتقضيه ازاى معها
> 
> ونفس السؤال لفاديه هتقضيه ازاى وازاى هتحسوا بالسعاده بتاعت اليوم ده وانتوا مش مع بعض فيه
> اه مع بعض بالروح بس هل الروح كافيه للشعور بسعاده هذا اليووووووووووووووم
> ...





فاديه معايا فى كل لحظه 
و كل ايامنا فالانتين 
و تفتكرى يعنى ان اللقا بالروح 
فى حاجه اقوى منها ؟
leasantr






منك لله يا عفريته يا للى جبتى لنا وجع الدماغ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> بلاش غش يا مرمر
> روك هو الي اتبرع بالهدية
> والا انتي عايزة ترشينا وتضحكي علينا عشان نفضل نرد على كل اسئلتك​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ماهو روك أتبرع فى الموضوع التانى 

وأنا فى الموضوع ده...

لالالالالا بقى مانتوا هتجاوبوا هتجاوبوا 

ده أنا لسه مسخنتش لسه التقيل جاى وراااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> هو انتى حماتى ولا اختى
> و بعدين يا بت انى صغيره على الكلام
> ده اجرى شوفيلك عروسه العبى بيها​



أنـــــا حاليــا أختك...

وبعد شوية هتبقى أنت حمايا بقى :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميـــــــن اللى صغيرة دى ياعم الحج 

ولا أنت شكلك مكسوف يا يوحنــا ياخويـــا :smil1

ماشى مش هتــــقل عليك نعوض فى اللى جاى :yahoo:



> و بعدين زى ما قالتلك فاديه
> ركزى فى الموضوع التانى
> علشان يمكن تفلحى و تاخدى هدية روك​



مانااااااااااا معاكو هنا وهنا يا يوحنا أنت وفادية 

هو أنا هقدر أسيبكـــــــم بردوا...

ولا سبتكم من اللى هيسأل يعنى :a82:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



BITAR قال:


> *العزيزين الغالين*
> 
> *فاديه*
> *يوحنا / نصر*
> ...


 


ليه بتشكرها كده انت زعلتنى يا استاذ 
انت عاجبك يعنى البهدله اللى مبهدلهالنا 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه



شكرا ليك يا استاذنا الغالى
 و عقبال ما نفرح باولادك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> عارفه يا فينوو انتى و العفريته
> لو فى منكم اتنين تانى كان النت انفجر ​



علشـــــان تعــرف قيمــــتى 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> ليه بتشكرها كده انت زعلتنى يا استاذ
> انت عاجبك يعنى البهدله اللى مبهدلهالنا ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان تعرفوا بس ان كل الناس ما صدقت 

كلهم فرحانيــــن بقعدتكم على كوشة الاعتراف دى :yahoo:

بجد بجد ربنا يخلينى ليكوووو :smil12:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييي​
> كده أنا ضمنت والحمدلله ​
> ميرسى يا حماتى ويا حمايا ​
> ...


 
*لأ هتطلع بره المره دى *
*هههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههه*​



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​
> ماهو روك أتبرع فى الموضوع التانى ​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انتى لو سخنتى اكتر من كده
 الترموستات بتاع مخك هيفصل 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه​ 




marmar_maroo قال:


> أنـــــا حاليــا أختك...
> 
> *اتبريت منك و من العيله كلها *
> *استريحتى *
> ...




*لأ كلك واجب *
*ربنا على الظالم و المفترى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> علشـــــان تعــرف قيمــــتى ​
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 
عارفهاااااااااااااااااااااااا
قيمتك زى قيمة القنبله الهيدروجينيه بالظبط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههه​



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





*يخليكى لينا و امرنا لله ما فيش حد *
*بيهرب من قدره *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

ليه بس كدة يا يوحنا
ده احنا عملانلكم بنامج تانى على الترفيهى 
لو سمحت انت وفادية ادخلوا وشاركوا 
ومالهم العفاريت والحقن


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

اما انا بما انى مصرية ومن الصعيد 
بس مش الجوانى عندى كام سوال 
1- الشقة كام اوضة وصاله 
2- الحمام والمطبخ كبار ولا لا
3- مين الى هيجيب المطبخ 
4-ايه رايكم فى البرنامج ده وبتاع الخاطبة 
مستنياكم تشاركوا فية 
واحلى زغروطة منى لاحلى عروسين 
وبما ان الواد هطلعوا برة 
انا هاخدة انا 
وهجيبلة الشقة والشبكة وكل حاجة 
واوعى تديه لحد تانى 
الله شفت الاسمين حلوين ولايقين على بعض ازاى فى كرت الفرح 
انجى وديفيد
ايه الحلاوة دى


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

يا جماعة حرام عليكو اللى انتو عاملينو فيهم ده 
طب حتى ادولهم هدنة بمناسبة الفالنتين
كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا عرايس وكل عيد حب وانتو دايما مع بعض


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> ليه بس كدة يا يوحنا
> ده احنا عملانلكم بنامج تانى على الترفيهى
> لو سمحت انت وفادية ادخلوا وشاركوا
> ومالهم العفاريت والحقن


 
حبيبتي  اينجي  
ميرسي يا عزيزتي   على مواضيعك  الحلوة قوي  ودمك  العسل  
بس اعذريني  عزيزتي   لو  فضلنا  نشارك  في المواضيع  دي كتير مش هنعرف  نشارك في   مواضيع  المنتدى التانيه
انتي عايزة روك يطردنا   من المنتدى  خالص  :a82:​


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> اما انا بما انى مصرية ومن الصعيد
> بس مش الجوانى عندى كام سوال
> 1- الشقة كام اوضة وصاله
> 2- الحمام والمطبخ كبار ولا لا
> ...


 

انتي ناويه  تسكني معانا  يا ينجي  والا  حاجه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



ginajoojoo قال:


> يا جماعة حرام عليكو اللى انتو عاملينو فيهم ده​
> طب حتى ادولهم هدنة بمناسبة الفالنتين
> كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا عرايس وكل عيد حب وانتو دايما مع بعض​
> 
> ...


 
الله  ميرسي قوي قوي قوي  يا  جينا  على  ذوقك  الرقيق   
ربنا  يخليكي  عزيزتي  وعقبالك  يا رب  لو  كنتي لسه  مش   مرتبطه 
ميرسي قوي قوي قوي  على ذوقك  الجميل​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

*+*

مساء الخير 

حبيت أسأل العروسين سؤال واحد إن أمكن .. و أرجوا الاجابة بواقعية دون دبلوماسية أو كلام مزوق  

*كيف عرفتما أنها إرادة الله ؟* 

لاحظت أن أغلب إجابتكم تؤكد أنها إرادة الله .. كيف عرفتما أنها إرادته ؟ 

مع تمنياتي القلبية الصادقه بالسعادة الدائمة


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> REDEMPTION قال:
> 
> 
> > *+*
> ...


*ميرسي عزيزي *
*ربنا يخليك ووعقبالك يا رب لما ربنا يتمم ارادته في حياتك ويوفقك في كل حاجه واهمها انك تلاقي شريكه حياتك الي تكون معاها كنيسه صغيرة يتمجد اسم المسيح فيها* 
*يا رب اجاباتي تكون عجبتك ومشفتهاش مزوقه او دبلوماسيه* :spor2:​


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك
ماتيجوا ندمج الموضع ده مع الموضوع التانى وتبقى هانت خالص مالص
وقربنا على ال1000 هههههههههههههههههه
بس طبعا وبلا شك يعنى
مش هتفوتنى الفرصه واسال بقى 
طووويب عموما سؤالى هووووو


هوووووووو




امممممممممممم




السؤال بقى
ايه احساسكوا دلوقت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


يلا ورونى الاجابات اللى من نااااااااار
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



> twety قال:
> 
> 
> > الف الف مبروووووووووووووك
> ...


احساسنا من انهي ناحيه يا تويتي ممكن توضيح بس للسؤال :wub:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> انا معاكي في الموضوع دا يا تويتي مرمر غلطت لما فتحت موضوع جديد كان المفروض الموضوع دا يبقا مع موضوع الخطوبه كان يبقى فيه امل اننا نوصل ل 1000 مشاركة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



لالالالالالالالالا يا فادية بقى...

مكنتش هعرف اعيش فى الاسئلة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين الموضوع كانت هيتشتت اوى اوى 

وبعدين أنا مدلعاكم اهو كوشة وورد وعيشة

كنتوا هتلاقوا كده فى موضوع الخطوبة ؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكمان سيباكوووووووو بقالى اسبوع بحاله...

نرجع ونكمل اسئلة الكوشة بس لما العريس يشرف ويرد على 

طارق وتويتى..

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*




> انا معاكي في الموضوع دا يا تويتي مرمر غلطت لما فتحت موضوع جديد كان المفروض الموضوع دا يبقا مع موضوع الخطوبه كان يبقى فيه امل اننا نوصل ل 1000 مشاركة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



لالالالالالالالالا يا فادية بقى...

مكنتش هعرف اعيش فى الاسئلة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين الموضوع كانت هيتشتت اوى اوى 

وبعدين أنا مدلعاكم اهو كوشة وورد وعيشة

كنتوا هتلاقوا كده فى موضوع الخطوبة ؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكمان سيباكوووووووو بقالى اسبوع بحاله...

نرجع ونكمل اسئلة الكوشة بس لما العريس يشرف ويرد على 

طارق وتويتى..

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لقاء خاص جدا جدا مع أحلى عروسين ( يوحنا وفادية )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا يا فادية بقى...​
> مكنتش هعرف اعيش فى الاسئلة ​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> وبعدين الموضوع كانت هيتشتت اوى اوى ​
> ...


 
*وحشتينا  يا  عفريته  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

